# New to forum, here's my latest drawing



## waynedavis1977 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum and recently getting back into drawing / painting. 
Looking forward to seeing everyone's work. Here's my latest piece:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. What is the title of the drawing, Man's Best Friend?


----------



## waynedavis1977 (Sep 19, 2016)

just said:


> Welcome to the forum. What is the title of the drawing, Man's Best Friend?


Ha, possibly. I usually have trouble naming my pieces, and just go with "Untitled".


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello, welcome. 

Not into the style but you have obvious talent.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

hi wayne welcome!
I like your drawing, I did this a while ago & I was born in 1977 too! mad coincidence
*WARNING IMAGE IS VIOLENT 18+++++++++++++++*


Spoiler


----------

